# how to get clients for my barn



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, what some of the stables around here do is they host a neighborhood "play day." Especially if they have a nice arena. It can be something simple and fun with games like barrel racing, phone book race etc. Prizes don't have to be fancy, you could probably find cute medals/ribbons on Oriental Trading.com. If it's still cold out maybe make it a chili cook off or some sort of hot food potluck as well? Just make sure you get releases signed for non boarders...it usually isn't that hard most horse people are more than willing to sign a release of liability. Also check with your insurance for particulars.

Basically it lets everyone know you are there, and gets your place seen. Even if it's people who are there for the play day and not looking to board...if your place is nice then you have "word of mouth" value because people out there have seen the place and know what it's like. And, I've also seen people who aren't looking to board move simply because a facility was nicer, than where they are at or has something to offer they aren't currently getting.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't really be of any help. Once people in my area hear the word "barn" and "indoor", they usually don't have to go looking for boarders. Boarders find them through word of mouth.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

My BO put an ad on craigslist. He filled up fast! And it is just pasture board.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Use craigslist. It can be sketchy but if you can wade through the spam and scams, it is totally worth your time. 

Make sure you are priced appropriately. 

Keep your barn clean and always welcome visitors. Return emails and phone calls promptly. Get in contact with your local 4-H clubs and if possible, offer discounts to 4-hers. 

A good barn speaks for itself and fills up fast. How many stalls do you need to fill? 

Oh and were in PA? I am in greensburg.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Putting on an Open House or Grand Opening will get the attention of prospective boarders and by word of mouth is the best advertising.

Best of Luck with your new venture.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

Make sure you have a decent web site. It doesn't have to be anything fancy, but the basics with some photos would be more than enough. 

I say this as someone who found their current place online. My trainer had everything laid out on her (5 page) web site and it answered about 90% of my questions right off the bat. Funny, but she talks about all these other barns in the area and I'm floored, because I didn't even come across so much as a name when I went hunting online.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

coriowalk-albion,pa!What do you all think is a fair price for boarding with indoor? Full care.


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

coriowalk-missedthe stallquestion ...I need (would like to ) fill 10 stalls


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Good advertisement, on the web local magazines and newspapers and generally good word of mouth and you'll be on a roll. 

Holding open days or shows as you have an indoor arena could also help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunshineofmyLife (Jan 24, 2011)

Your local tack shops will have bulletin boards - post a notice and check back regularly to make sure it can be seen. It's hard to describe, but I'm sure you've seen notices where they have their name and phone number at the bottom of the notice, typed sideways, and cut so people can just pull it off and take it with them.
What's a fair price? It's hard to say without knowing what you have to offer besides the arena. Do you have a tack room or spot for boarders to lock things up? Do you have indoor or outdoor shower stalls? How much turnout do you have? In my area, sw ohio, $175 for pasture care, and $200 for self-care is the norm, and it goes up according to the care and amenities offered by the facility. I am now paying $425 for full care, but the facility has more to offer, such as lots of trails. The facility next door also charges $425, but is a lesson barn and the students take priority over the boarders! 
One other idea - you can rent out your arena on a daily basis. People with horses and no arena can trailer in, and have no problem paying to use one.
Insurance can be a deterrant to a lot of your plans these days, especially if you have a show. We've gotten around that by having "pretend" shows~
Also, be very choosy when taking on boarders - you are opening your home to strangers, and you'll be dealing with them daily. If I were a barn owner these days, I'd ask for references! I'm sure you have a contract drawn up, but try to think of every possible problem that could arise and address that in the contract. Even then, should a boarder dump a horse on you, it's very difficult to sell it without their signature, so you want try to avoid that situation. 
Good luck! Give it time, and eventually you'll be having growing pains and need more room


----------



## DWStables (Jan 26, 2011)

Ive done this before,just on the other side of the pa boarder(near ny).That was the WORST place ever!I was the manager...not owner like now.i was getting 180.00 no indoor full care. the owner of he barn wanted 30.00 per horse i had in the barn,since it cost me at least 150.00 to feed each horse,i basically paid to work there.i had to pay for electric and any cost to repair the barn,fence,plowing or whatever events happened.So I started self care....drama drama drama because the were 15+ people up there every day at the same time fighting over everything you could think of( brushes,turnout,parking,who took whos food,hay shavings,etc.)It was so bad I was done with horses(and horse people) for 3 years.then i found this place,14 stall barn with a nice indoor,wash stall,potential for lounge and bathroom.I bought it ,love it here but I am having a hard time finding people,Ive done craigslist,new horse,i have a website,waiting for show season so i can met some people out this way(my former boarders are too far away to come here)maybe I charge to much?250.00 full care.


----------

